# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Chantelle To Appear In Hollyoaks

## Debs

'Celebrity Big Brother' winner Chantelle is reportedly in talks to appear in TV show 'Hollyoaks'. 

Insiders say the 22-year-old Essex-born model would be perfect for the soap.

A show source is quoted in Britain's Daily Star newspaper as saying: "Chantelle just can't be ignored. She epitomises the kind of girl that works well in the show.

"I understand approaches have been made to her but it's still early days." 

 The insider added: "Even if she just came and did a few episodes we're sure that the show's army of fans would go crazy for her."

The bubbly blonde recently admitted she is a huge fan and would love a role on the hit programme.

She said: "I dream of having a career where I get to do lots of varied things. I am really hoping I get the chance to go into 'Hollyoaks', even if it's just for a guest slot. "I really love the show."

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

cool

Chantelle is deffo a good celeb in the making

----------


## Siobhan

she was rumoured to join Eastender too. Looks like the girl wants to be in any soap but she can't even act

----------


## Bryan

I hope she comes to Hollyoaks as i dont want her ruining Eastenders and polluting Walford...she cant act...and shes blonde and has no brains...so she'll fit in well with the cast of Hollyoaks

----------


## Siobhan

> I hope she comes to Hollyoaks as i dont want her ruining Eastenders and polluting Walford...she cant act...and shes blonde and has no brains...so she'll fit in well with the cast of Hollyoaks


Oh mieow!!! when did you sharpen the claws there bry. but I do agree with you. I would rather see her in hollyoaks, which I don't watch, then EE which I do

----------


## Cornishbabe

she would fit in well with the cast. Even if just for a few shows

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I hope she comes to Hollyoaks as i dont want her ruining Eastenders and polluting Walford...she cant act...and shes blonde and has no brains...so she'll fit in well with the cast of Hollyoaks


No No No!!!  :EEK!:   We don't want her in Hollyoaks!!  :Rotfl:  You can have her instead!!  :Lol:  No charge necessary!!  :Lol:  lmao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

omg please no, hollyoaks can do without that stupid tart!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i think she just wants to be in anything on the telly the fame has gone to her head she will be talking about fw next or even going to  hollywood

----------


## Angeltigger

_No- i don't want her- she blonde- hald the cast is already blonde- no more blonde- like chris said Bry and Siobhan- you can have her_

----------


## x Amby x

She is a really rubbish actress, like on those adverts for Chantelle: Living the Dream, where shes a really bad actress, she would fit in in Hollyoaks though lol

----------


## Angeltigger

> She is a really rubbish actress, like on those adverts for Chantelle: Living the Dream, where shes a really bad actress, she would fit in in Hollyoaks though lol


Of course she will she blondle- no more blondles in hollyoaks

----------


## Katy

this wont work i dont think anyway you never know she might be good. I would have thought theyd have learnt to get proper actors. The whole Essex girls already been done by Caprice. When she appeared in a couple of episodes.

----------


## Daddy_dano

i am sick of her aswell she is gettin on my nerves i can't read my Newspaper without reading about her in my newspaper and why is she getting married too preston so fast they aint been together for two minuets she is going to ruin hollyoaks aswell so no way a don't want to see her in it she should do what she is best at and pose topless 4 sum other magisingne that nobody knows of

----------


## xcutiekatiex

hmmm i dont think she will be a good actor shes just too blonde....

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooo! I don't want the blonde bimbo in it, not even for a second!

----------


## laurouski

> No No No!!!   We don't want her in Hollyoaks!!  You can have her instead!!  No charge necessary!!  lmao


LMAO! Yes! You can have her! EE is crap enough anyway, another annoying bimbo won't make much difference..

But we don't want her in Hollyoaks! We've already got Carmel McQueen, who is VERY irritating, if Chantelle came she would probably be the same sort of character.  :Thumbsdown:   :Nono:   :EEK!:

----------


## Cornishbabe

Im guessing this isnt happening now anyway. judging on when the last posts before todayand the thread was started ages ago!

----------

